# My first litter is here !



## Myth

*I have baby meeces !!!!*

Arrived on Sat I think. (I was away friday + Sat night)

*QUITE* a bloomin few baby meeces too !!!

But to be fair I expected a big litter as she seemed huge.
A pic of the preggers Miss Moo below










Dad below 'Halo' me nekkid fuzz-monkey










*The *top of the pile* of her mountain of pinks* 
(only one dark one in there far as can see)
There are plenty more underneath these ones :lol:










oodles of teeny little mini-meece :shock:



















Not much of a clue what to expect colour-wise !!

One dark most pink, some black eyed and red eyed - looks to me anyhow.
Hoping for more hairless carrier *girls* in there for me.
Sure there's a couple in the mountain somewhere.

Should all of these 'carry' broken marked too ? *novice*

Moo seems to be coping OK so far, apart from being even more skatty-skitty than normal.
So I just had a quick look-see-poke-around and snapped a couple of pics. 
All I could see had nice milk bands and look good to me. 
But I do need a sit down and cup of tea after seeing that lot.

Yeek.

I did a quick head count, got past 15 then stopped counting...


----------



## Natashia

Congrats with the babies :mrgreen:


----------



## Peteyandthegang

Myth said:


> I did a quick head count, got past 15 then stopped counting...


Congrats on the babies...eek though :shock: Are you going to leave them all with her?


----------



## Myth

" eek " sums it up well I reckon !!! :shock:

Have read up lots and have come across various opinions but I'm not above asking for a few more -

'Best number' as in litter size for mum to manage ? 
(theres a potential army of mini-meece in there ATM)

Also when best to...erm...no nice way of saying it 'reduce' the litter to a more manageable size

- as soon as poss or ??

I'm after more hairless carrier *girls* from this lot and they're still a bit weeny to try telling whats what. Guessing / hoping another 2-4 days will make it easier to spot nipple lines? else will have to get me mitts on a magnifying glass.... :?

Hmm *time to get another cup of tea methinks...*


----------



## Mari

Congrats on the babies! Wow. That's a lot of pinkies! From everything I've read and from personal experience trying it as well, 4 seems to be the optimum number of babies per littler for mom to raise and to stimulate and receive the most milk. I noticed a HUGE diference in baby size and development between reducing to 4 and larger litters.

Ideally, if you make the decision to lessen the litter, the sooner the better as far as the babies you are keeping getting a start at the best nutrition. If mom is on the skittish side, I probably would wait until she is more comfortable with you poking around the litter and then distract her with a favorite treat or the like. I would also only do a few at a time and see how she reacts rather than all at once. I usually start with the smallest/runtiest babies if there are any. Then usually the boys, as they are more demanding on the milk supply and I usually keep very few bucks.

Good luck! My goodness, that dark baby looks BIG!


----------



## Myth

Thanks for that - am thinking on the right lines then it seems !

planning to weedle out the teeny ones from bottom of pile -
and any obvious males may join them if I can spot any :roll:


----------



## SarahC

> I usually start with the smallest/runtiest babies if there are any. Then usually the boys, as they are more demanding on the milk supply and I usually keep very few bucks.


I agree with this.


----------



## Velvet_Meece

Yay! babbies :mrgreen:

congrats! lots of squidgy jelly beans


----------



## julieszoo

Coo - pile 'o' pinkies! What are you expecting in the litter?


----------



## Catherine896

Aww congrats 

So cute!


----------



## Myth

What am I expecting ? Hairless carriers ! :lol:

- will they also 'carry' broken marked from mum ?

Anyhow todays headcount - down to 10.
2 of the 'pinks' look weeny so may drop a bit more.
Most important Missus Moo is looking good and taking it all in her stride.

Colours ? am guessing the real dark pup is black ? - probably totally wong  
But theres 2 greyish pups in there too - rest are pink with both dark and red eyes.

Pics !!

The lot....










The dark ones...










Dark ones with a pink for comparison...










So any guesses ???


----------



## Velvet_Meece

They're looking good!


----------



## Mari

Ohhhh, they're getting flakey! Will be starting to get fuzzy soon and you'll have a better idea of color. As of now, I'm guessing the darkest one is a black and the pink w/pink eyes are PEWs, but you could get surprises without knowing the whole lineage!  I've gotten all kinds of surprises out of mine! Chocolate Tans out of my (American) Brindles (no chocolates for 6 generations out of them! lol), a broken Blue from my Dove Foxes :shock: , and some 'strange' colors from my Doves and Cinnamons.....

Cute babies! Keep us posted! I'd like to see what colors they turn out, too! I'm curious about the 'lighter' dark ones. If they'll end up Chocolate, Dove, Blue......

ETA: Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, as I'm still new at trying to learn all of the genetic 'stuff', but isn't Broken a dominant gene?


----------



## Cait

Mari said:


> ETA: Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, as I'm still new at trying to learn all of the genetic 'stuff', but isn't Broken a dominant gene?


Broken is recessive.


----------



## Mari

Thanks, Cait! Sometimes when I try to take in too much info at once it becomes a bit jumbled in my head!


----------



## Myth

Moos squeeky pile is still 10 strong,
and all seems to be going well 

The grey-ish ones have paler undersides - one has a grey/pink patchy belly
The other ones is mostly pink. 
Lovely looking colour whatever it is !

Todays Pics...





































Can't spot any nipple lines other than on the Black one.
Which *I think* has nipple lines but not exactly 100% convinced.

Hopefully all will become clearer. 
That or I've got one huge heap of boys !! :lol:


----------



## WillowDragon

Awww... so sweet!

Would they be blues? I love blues! hehe

Willow xx


----------



## Myth

Well Thank *ahem* for that - Today I finally discovered some nipple lines !! :lol:
I was starting to wonder !

4 females, the Black one and 3 'white?' ones.
Um...and also left in 3 boys - the lovely looking 'grey-ish' ones and one light one.

Been looking at mouse colours/pictures and 'Blue' seems too dark 'chinchilla' just not right -'Lilac' seems the closest have come across to these little guys 'grey-ish ' colour.


----------



## danniixx

they look like the 3 from my litter, they were found to be stones but they look very similar to a blue burmese in colour one is darker then the other and more bluish and both have lovely dark masks theres pics around here on the forum somewhere


----------



## Mari

I agree that they look like Lilac (which is Dove here in the US). They look just like my bubs of that color at that age! Very cute! They're coming along nicely! Keep us updated! Wondering if you've got some BEW or BEC or if they will develop a bit of color soon? The light ones always look white for a bit to me before showing color.


----------



## SarahY

The grey ones are not dove (US Lilac) as they have black eyes 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Myth

just to bore you all to death.....this morning pics

Girls



















Boys

One 'Grey' has a pink looking belly still the other has a pink splodge - and both of them have kinda 'stripey' tails :lol:


----------



## Velvet_Meece

They are blue's, just not standard ones, they will have heavy ticking on the fur as its in their line, but i find them rather attractive even if useless to the hobby


----------



## Myth

OK Blue meece !!
I think they're pretty things anyhow 

More hairless carriers yey !

Be putting 2 carriers together soon so fingers crossed for some actual hairless/fuzzy :lol:


----------



## Velvet_Meece

You can always breed a carrier to the hairless buck too, you could breed him to a daughter, and assuming she is a carrier you will get a higher percentage of hairless/fuzzy than furred in the litter 

Then once you have more hairless you can out breed it again by breeding one or some of the hairless young bucks to the carriers you already had off me


----------



## Myth

Yup, with a bit of patience I shall soon have myself some 'naked' pretties :lol:

If have figured it right then I'm pretty much set up for a fair old while yet before I'll be needing to *bring* in new hairless /carriers. 

Also wondering the take on brother x sister ? 
Assuming this lot should carry broken from mum (will all carry it ?)
and obviously they'll carry hairless from dad.

SO if I got lucky...maybe a chance of broken marked hairless ?!?


----------



## Velvet_Meece

Brother and sister i usually avoid at all costs, never done it, but i'm not sure what the view are with regards to that!

I try to keep my hairless distant anyway with the problems the type tend to have in general with regards to inbreeding, you'll have to see what someone more experienced suggests.

I have got some mis-mark banded hairless, they are agouti and white, but i have just had a litter from my hairless x carrier pair and have got a black and white moo-marked baby, fully furred but hopefully a carrier, so lookign forward to seeing what comes of that, i've not had any moo-marked hairless babies yet :mrgreen:


----------



## Myth

hmm. I'm not super taken with the idea but thinking on it.
Line-breeding / in-breeding whatever you want to call it is a funny subject.

My other route to moo-marked-nekkids involves
getting another broken female
making more hairless carriers
and about say....ho-hum an extra 6 months or so ? :lol:

Banded is dominant yes? :?:

Planning on putting Black carrier to one of the Cream(?) banded carrier girls (both from you)
Maybe a chance of banded hairless there? 
One Banded has grown up as big as Miss.Moo.
Other still on small side so planning to leave her...
BUT am hoping she can play 'nanny' if I can intro them back together once sis is preggers.

Thats all that's definate of my plans so far !
Rest depends on what I get from next (carrier x carrier) litter I think.


----------



## SarahC

Your babies are lovely and I don't think we are bored of looking.I wonder what health problems you have had with your hairless Velvet meece,I would be very interested in your breeding experiences and comparing with my own findings.


----------



## SarahC

Your babies are lovely and I don't think we are bored of looking.I wonder what health problems you have had with your hairless Velvet meece or what issues you have heard about?I would be very interested in your breeding experiences and comparing with my own findings.


----------



## Velvet_Meece

I'll PM you Sarah, save hijacking the thread


----------



## Myth

Hijack away !! - is relevent to my breeding plans with this lot !!! :lol:


----------



## Mari

Thanks for sharing more of your babies! Not boring at al!


----------



## Myth

YEY !!

I was right bout the eye colours  
Peepers opened today !!!

Got 2 Red eyed one Black eyed White Girleys
+ Black eyed White boy.
The Whites definitely seem White.
Blue boys belly / splodge are white too. Pretty !

They're all looking even more lovely now eyes open.
Not doing too bad jumping-beeny-wise...
Apart from little miss Black who's found her *bounce* now her little peepers are open :lol:

(Someone stole the igloo...)










Pretty Girls










Mr Splodge-Belly :lol:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Thats it for now 'cos my camera is in need of charging.

Apologies...
I seem to have wiped out rest of my pictures from the thread while organising my messy photobucket... :roll:


----------



## Myth

MORE pretty mini-meece pics 

This Red eyed pretty girl is deffo staying :love1










more girlies




























Little men

Like the Black eyed White best TBH though that said 'splodge belly' is kinda cute 
- not too keen on Mr. 'Blue tan'... lol


----------



## WillowDragon

Awwww too adorable!! <3 <3

I'll have Mr Blue Tan! LOL Fancy a trip down to Kent? hehee

Willow xx


----------



## Mari

I think they're all looking lovely! Including Mr. Blue Tan!


----------

